

Twitter client in 3 bash lines - fosk
http://walkingsmarts.com/twitter-client-in-3-bash-lines/

======
iamben
I'm guessing this won't work now. Since mid 2010 you've needed to OAuth to
update your status.

~~~
thwarted
Actually, HTTP Auth worked up until April 13th of this year if you used
source=twitterandroid as one of the GET parameters -- they _finally_ closed
that backdoor. I know because that's the day all my code broke and I had to
bite the bullet and implement OAUTH.

I'm now using twurl, which a twitter-specific OAUTH enabled command line
twitter client that is just about a drop in a replacement for curl in the
places you'd use curl to access twitter. <https://github.com/marcel/twurl>

